# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  upis prava doživotnog uživanja na nekretninu

## andiko

situacija je ovakva. meni moja mama poklonila kucu u zagorju. mislimo tamo naselit svekra i svekrvu. oni se boje (svega) da ce ih NETKO izbacit i svakakvih scenarija... buduci nemam namjeru prepisisvat nista na njih, jer mise to cini potpuno besmisleno (svekrva je 79 godina), da li ja mogu njima potpisat dozivotno pravo uživanja moje nekretnine? da budu sigurni da ih ja necu izbacit na cestu, ako im se sinu nesto dogodi... (oni se boje da im se sinu nesto ne dogodi, a oni imaju zajedno skoro 160 godina :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## Tanči

To misliš na pravo plodouživanja? To ti je poput tereta na nekretnini i ukoliko to napraviš ti zapravo ne možeš raspolagati s tom nekretninom, a svekar i svekrva mogu uzeti i npr. podstanare.
Ja to ne bi radila. Uostalom ako ti ne vjeruju neće ih ni to zadovoljiti

----------


## andiko

ali ja njima vjerujem  :Cool:  oni su samo beskrajno smotani

----------


## Cathy

> ali ja njima vjerujem  oni su samo beskrajno smotani


I onda ti svekar umre (ili svekrva) sasvim svejedno i netko mlad smota preživjelog da ga oženi. I kaj buš onda?
Ne bi bilo prvi put..........
Sory, ne mislim da su oni takvi ali moraš uzeti u obzir sve moguće scenarije. :Smile:

----------


## S2000

> ali ja njima vjerujem  oni su samo beskrajno smotani


ne vjeruj nikome kad su nekretnine u pitanju. Mozda nisu smotani kako se cine... mozda su pametniji od svih nas, a prave se da se ''boje'' (svega).

----------


## Tanči

Joj *andiko* daj nemoj biti naivna. Ako im vjeruješ, onda im kuću prepiši. Što misliš zašto oni tebi ne vjeruju?

Imam jedan jako dobar osoban primjer za ovo, ali ne bih htjela javno o tome. Ako hoćeš, možemo na pp.

Btw. to kaj ti sveki ima 79 godina niš ne znači. Moja ima 90 i bolje se drži od mene, najozbiljnije.

----------


## kina

> I onda ti svekar umre (ili svekrva) sasvim svejedno i netko mlad smota preživjelog da ga oženi. I kaj buš onda?
> Ne bi bilo prvi put..........
> Sory, ne mislim da su oni takvi ali moraš uzeti u obzir sve moguće scenarije.



Taj neko mlad bi bio jako naivan da se ozeni iz interesa, jer svekar ili svekrva nisu vlasnici nekretnine i ne mogu njome raspolagati, samo je koristiti za zivota. A kad umru oboje nekretnina ostaje vlasniku. Starijim ljudima puno znaci ta neka sigurnost da ih nitko nece izbaciti po stare dane, i ako ste si dobri, zasto im to ne napraviti da budu mirni...

----------


## Roko_mama

Oni samo žele biti sigurni jer su već stari, da ne završe na ulici. Pravo doživotnog uživanja, znači da  oni samo tamo imaju pravo živjeti do svoje smrti, oni ne mogu raspolagat tom nekretninom (a ni ti, dok oni ne umru). To je moja sveki imala sa svojim svekijima, i kad umru samo se donesu smrtni listovi, i da se zahtjev za skidanje tereta sa nekretnine.

----------


## andiko

cure, hvala na zadnjim pozitivnim komentarima...to se i meni čini tako...mislim da bih se i ja tako osjecala na njihovom mjestu...tim vise sto ce oni svoju kucicu prodat i nama dat lovu (bar se nadam). znaci...kod biljeznika i upis na gruntovnicu...sta mi treba za to? njihove osobne i nesto novaca?

----------


## Mojca

andiko, uzmi odvjetnika i znati ćeš sve. Ako trebaš preporuku javi se na pp, nedavno smo imali kompliciranu kupoprodaju nekretnine, pa imam kontakt. 
Šbbkbb priče pusti. Mislim da ti Roko_mama dobro govori.

----------


## Tanči

Prvi post ti nije uopće zvučao pozitivno. Zato si i dobila komentare kakve si dobila.

Onda si se okrenula na pozitivu. Ok, to je super. I ja sam takva. Samo ću ti reći, onako prijateljski da sam zbog toga jako loše u životu prošla, a i dalje prolazim.

Neki dan mi je muž rekao da ja volim sve ljude i to je njemu nevjerojatno. Da, takva sam i zato me iskorištavaju svi od najbližih na dalje.

Ja vam želim svu sreću i nadam se da se odnos sa svekrvom i svekrom neće promijeniti nakon potpisivanja bilo čega, odnosno da se oni neće predomisliti u svojoj namjeri da vam daju to što su vam obećali.

Na ovjeru potpisa kod bilježnika morate ići svi, ali prije toga morate sastaviti ugovor koji će ti odvjetnik masno naplatiti (sve ide prema vrijednosti nekretnine) a ako ti isti ugovor sastavlja bilježnik bit će još skuplje. Najbolje bi bilo da ti netko pravne struke sastavi ugovor i da ga ovjerite na sudu. To je najjeftinija varijanta i brzo ide jer je to vanparnično, ali pazi. Ugovor mora biti jako pažljivo sročen jer će ti ga sudac odbiti makar i zbog jedne pogrešne riječi. Naravno da će ti reći što moraš ispraviti.  Dakle, nikakve instant- internet verzije ne dolaze u obzir.

----------


## andiko

tanci...sad sam procitala orvi post i stvarno se da iscitat negativno...sorry.... ja sam ti ful pozitivna, samo mi malo svekiji idu na zivce jer su spori i svasta, ali su jako dobri ljudi i nemam upitnike oko toga. pitanje sam postavila zato jer nisam znala da li se moze dat uzivanje kome god hoces...
hvala puno na svim odgovorima, posebice tebi Tanči  :Heart:

----------


## S2000

A sto ako tebi ne daj boze zatreba ranije raspolaganje nekretninom?
Ne znam, ja sam isto opecena ovakvim situacijama pa sam preoprezna.

Mozda ne bi bilo lose da kod odvjetnika saznas sve moguce ishode ovakvih ugovora, nikad ne znas sto ti zivot sutra nosi. 

Mi smo i dan danas podstanari jer su se potpisivala svakakva sranja, izvrseni razni pritisci... A sve je pocelo sa "vjeruj mi..".

Ako si sigurna u svoju odluku-super, al ne zamjeri nama "opreznim promatracima" .

----------


## Tanči

*andiko* ni ja ne mislim ništa loše, ni negativno. Samo sam se na žalost naslušala, natrpila i nagledala svega pa i toga da se osoba promijeni iz temelja nakon što nešto dobije.

Ako je tvoj muž jedinac možda vam ne bi bilo loše napraviti ugovor o dosmrtnom uzdržavanju. Postupak je isti, sastavite ugovor, ovjerite na sudu i odmah možete prenijeti svo vlasništvo od svekija na sebe. Vi ste, naravno obavezni njih uzdržavati do smrti. Svekijima objasni da se ugovor može i rakinuti, ali samo ako se ne ispunjavaju obveze prema njima što oni moraju i dokazati. Nakon njihove smrti NEMA ostavinske rasprave i tu ćeš si uštedjeti cca 4000 kn koliko bi MINIMALNO trebalo platiti bilježniku za pravomoćnost rješenja (ili i više jer i tu ide naknada bilježniku prema vrijednosti nasljedstva) Mišljenja sam da vam je ovo bolje, pogotovo zato jer kažeš da su svekiji ok, ali su smotani.

Ako ti muž nije jedinac; onda ne bi bilo fer jer ovakvim ugovorom praktički i faktički razbaštinjujete njegovu sestru ili brata. Osim ukoliko oni već nisu namireni i slože se s ovakvim dogovorom- ugovorom.

Razmislite, odvagnite. Nemojte srljati. O starim ljudima se treba brinuti. Za sada su oni vitalni i pokretni, ali ti se to preko noći okrene i oni više neće moći biti sami u kućici u Zagorju. Šta ćete onda? Oboje radite, tu su djeca koja vas trebaju. Domovi su skupi i jako nekvalitetni, a u one kaj vrijede je skoro pa nemoguće upasti.

Ne želim te plašiti, ali to je tako. Upravo i sama prolazim jednu dramu i znaš kaj se desilo? Razbolila sam se. Od muke, gruntanja, nespavanja, trčanja, dizanja po noći. Naravno da i radim uz sve to i imam dijete koje me treba...

----------


## cvijeta73

da, ali ovdje su svekiji stvarno u nepovoljnijem položaju. prodali su svoju kuću, dali lovu. pa ne mora nitko umrijet, andiko se rastane, dobije pola imovine, uključujući i lovu od njihove kuće,a kuća u kojoj žive svekiji je njena.  
tako da meni se čini ok da oni imaju neku sigurnost do kraja života, baš ovo rješenje što roko mama kaže. baš radi ovog:




> A sto ako tebi ne daj boze zatreba ranije raspolaganje nekretninom?


kako to misliš, ne kontam?
pa dali su svoju kuću, moraju imati neku sigurnost do kraja života.

----------


## S2000

A di pise da su dali?

----------


## S2000

A ako ce stvarno prodat svoju, a ovi joj dat svoju na koristenje , nek se oba ugovora sklapaju istodobno i solemniziraju.

----------


## Tanči

Pa zato i velim da bi ugovor o dosmrtnom uzdržavanju bio bolji izbor.
Zaštito bi i stare i mlade.

----------


## jelena.O

nakon smrti moje majke otac nije htio dio nekretnine uzet na sebe, nego mu je dano doživotno plodouživanje  nekretnine. To je pisalo pod teretom.

ovo kaj tanči priča doživotno uživanje, se isto piše u neki teret8 bar sam tak vidla na nekretnini od rođaka), ali to stvarno znači uzdržavanje.

----------


## Roko_mama

Jedno je ugovor o dožitovnom uzdržavanju  a drugo Pravo doživotnog uživanja nekretnine. 
Prvo se obično radi umjesto oporuke  ili darovnog ugovora kada se sklapa ugovor kojim se jedna strana obvezuje uzdržavati drugu stranu do kraja života, a nakon smrti njemu pripada  njihova nekretnina (novac, ili što već). A drugo je samo pravo doživotnog korištenja neke nekretnine bez da postanu njihovi vlasnici, niti ičime obvezuju drugu stranu (osim što bez njihove suglasnosti  ne smiju raspolagati tom nekretninom).

----------


## Jole&Titi

Gdje je nestalo povjerenje? Ne razumijem sto se to dogadja sa ljudima da ni vlastitoj djeci ne vjeruju

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ili djeca njima?  :Smile: 

Nemam konkretan savjet na temu, ali potaknula me na blisku mi priču. Moji su došli sa sela, od tamo su mogli nasljediti samo kuću od blata, ali čak i to nisu. Pa smo brat i ja u rješavanje stambenog pitanja krenuli od vlastitih i supružničkih ušteđevina, i naravno od the Banke i kredita. Stan koji su starci dobili od firme ćemo valjda jednog dana nasljediti po pola. 

Ali par priča frendova, ili mm-a, me nagnalo na to da imam stav, da jednog dana, svaku eventualnu priču treba riješiti pravedno/po zakonu/na papiru. Mm je imao dvadesetak godina kad mu je tata umro, bez oporuke. Bila je kuća na moru, kuća u ZG, nešto gotovine. Polu-sestra (iz tatinog prvog braka) i njegova stara su se dogovorile da svakoj jedna kuća, i svakome nešto love. Mm-u na papiru ništa, ali dogovor je da ljetuje svako ljeto kod sestre, i da mu stara danas-sutra ostavi kuću u ZG. Već iduće ljeto sestra mu je rekla da nije poželjan i da ne dolazi, i nikad više nije ljetovao u toj kući. A kad je u idućim godinama htio urediti dio mamine kuće za sebe i svoju obitelj, nije mu dala ni da kreči, ni mijenja pločice, namještaj ili bilo što - svađajući se svakodnevno da "ne dira ništa dok je ona živa", tjerajući majstore van i sl. (s drugih tema znate i zašto se tako ponaša  :Smile: ).

Uglavnom, da se nisu "dogovorili", on bi na papiru imao "pravo na njegovu četvrtinu svega" (stara pola, sestra četvrtinu), ali on na papiru nema ništa, i 15 godina kasnije se s njih dvije ne može više ništa dogovoriti. Uglavnom, sve na papir  :Smile: .

Moram reći i da ovako izvana donekle razumijem starce, ako je ovako kako si napisala, da oni prodaju svoje i daju vama lovu, da ih je strah jer više nisu "u svome". Tim više ako i ti imaš braće/sestara, i tvoj mm ih ima... Znam da su odvjetnici, javni bilježnici i sve te procedure skupe, ali bih možda išla na to da "napismeno" riješim njihove strahove, pogotovo ako bi danas-sutra tu još neki drugi ljudi mogli imati nekih interesa. Uostalom, zato si i otvorila temu, da pitaš što konkretno napismeno da riješite  :Grin: .

----------


## andiko

nemam ja bas nekih upitnika. svekiji su ok. imaju samo mm-a. ja imam brata i sestru, ali ova kuca je na mene 1/1. oni sad žive predaleko, mi zelimo da budu blize nama i djeci, i oni naravno, pa je idealno da se dosele tu i odrzavaju kucu. ne namjeravamo je prodavat mm i ja jer je predivna i mi planiramo tamo zivjet kad odemo u mirovinu. jedino eto...za slucaj ne znam cega bi oni da ih se tamo pise... nis...moramo vidjet koliko to kosta...

----------


## Tanči

Odvjetnici i javni bilježnici ti imaju tablice po kojima procjenjuju vrijednost nekretnine pa tako za vrijednost do 200 000kn bilježnik za sastavljanje ugovora i solemnizaciju traži cca 3500kn. Odvjetnik za istu vrijednost nekretnine traži 2000 kn za sastavljanje ugovora, ali opet moraš bilježniku po solemnizaciju što je još 1500kn pa si opet na trošku od 3500kn. Ali ako imaš nekoga tko će ti stručno napisati ugovor i neće ti naplatiti (frendica pravnica npr) i predaš na sud zbog ovjere. Na sud te pozovu za maksimalno dva tjedna (tebe i svekije) i ako je ugovor dobro sastavljen (to procijeni sudac) i sudac odobri ugovor, ovjeru plaćaš SAMO 300kn na sudu i to je to.
Znači- može koštati 300kn ili deset puta više.

----------


## Tanči

> Jedno je ugovor o dožitovnom uzdržavanju  a drugo Pravo doživotnog uživanja nekretnine. 
> Prvo se obično radi umjesto oporuke  ili darovnog ugovora kada se sklapa ugovor kojim se jedna strana obvezuje uzdržavati drugu stranu do kraja života, a nakon smrti njemu pripada  njihova nekretnina (novac, ili što već). A drugo je samo pravo doživotnog korištenja neke nekretnine bez da postanu njihovi vlasnici, niti ičime obvezuju drugu stranu (osim što bez njihove suglasnosti  ne smiju raspolagati tom nekretninom).


Ja sam pisala o ugovoru o *dosmrtnom* uzdržavanju, a ne o doživotnom. 
Razlika je velika. Ugovor o dosmrtnom uzdržavanju znači da sva imovina primatelja uzdržavanja u trenutku potpisivanja ugovora prelazi u vlasništvo davatelja uzdržavanja i davatelj uzdržavanja se odmah knjiži na sve nekretnine.
Kod ugovora o doživotnom uzdržavanju imovina prelazi u vlasništvo davatelja uzdržavanja tek u trenutku smrti primatelja uzdržavanja. 
Pravo *plodouživanja* je pak nešto treće. Plodouživanje se upisuje kao teret u zemljišne knjige i briše se nakon smrti plodouživatelja. Vlasnik nekretnine je i dalje vlasnik iste, ali teret koji ima upisan može biti nezgodan u slučaju hipotekarnog kredita, potrebe za hitnom prodajom i sl.
Upravo zato što svekiji daju svoju imovinu sam mislila da bi ugovor o dosmrtnom uzdržavanju bio najbolji i najpošteniji. Oni odmah daju svoju imovinu, a za uzvrat dobivaju obvezu od sina i snahe da će se oni brinuti o njima do smrti. I svi su pravno zaštićeni i trebali bi biti i zadovoljni.

----------


## Water

> situacija je ovakva. meni moja mama poklonila kucu u zagorju. mislimo tamo naselit svekra i svekrvu. oni se boje (svega) da ce ih NETKO izbacit i svakakvih scenarija... buduci nemam namjeru prepisisvat nista na njih, jer mise to cini potpuno besmisleno (svekrva je 79 godina), da li ja mogu njima potpisat dozivotno pravo uživanja moje nekretnine? da budu sigurni da ih ja necu izbacit na cestu, ako im se sinu nesto dogodi... (oni se boje da im se sinu nesto ne dogodi, a oni imaju zajedno skoro 160 godina)


Ja mislim da se ovdje nikakav ugovor ne treba sastavljati već samo zahtjev za osnivanje služnosti doživotnog uživanja. U tvom slučaju zahtjev tebe kao vlasnika da se na tvojoj nekretnini osnuje služnost doživotnog uživanja u korist svekra  i svekrve i svoj potpis trebaš ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika. Zahtjev se predaje gruntovnici (zemljišnoknjižni odjel suda) na području kojeg se nalazi nekretnina. Tekst bi trebao ići ovako: 




Općinskom sudu u ......(upisati sud), Zemljišnoknjižni odjel
ZAHTJEV

Ja .... (ime,prezime, OIB, adresa) predlažem da se na nekretninama i to čkbr. ..... (upisati čestice odnosno sve prepisati iz z.k. izvatka zajedno sa brojem z.k.uloška i katastarske općine i opis nekretnine), kojih sam samovlasnik u cijelosti, uknjiži služnost doživotnog uživanja u korist ...... (imena i prezimena, OIB i prebivalište svekija). 

U ....... (upisati mjesto i datum)

........ Ime i prezime tvoje i potpis (koji je potrebno ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika)



Nakon smrti korisnika služnosti možeš podnijeti zahtjev za brisanje služnosti uz koji je potrebno priložiti smrtni list. Služnost doživotnog uživanja osobna je služnost što znači da se gasi smrću korisnika služnosti i ne može se nasljeđivati, a također nije točno (kao što je netko gore naveo) da oni mogu nekom iznajmljivati tvoju nekretninu jer je to osobna služnost, odnosi se samo na njih.

Mislim da bi trebalo biti ovako nekako ali nisam 100% sigurna, najbolje je nazvati gruntovnicu i pitati njih što treba, možda imaju nekakav obrazac koji se samo popuni. Ovjera potpisa kod bilježnika je par stotina kuna (zavisi od broja primjeraka), a na zahtjev se plaća vjerojatno nekakva taksa ne znam točno koliko.

Sretno.

----------


## jelena.O

i ja mislim da je water u pravu

----------


## andiko

e Water, bas ti hvala. to je to sto mi treba. tako je mama sestri bila darovala kucu i upisala sebi pritom sluznost u istom dokumentu i nije bio nikakav big deal....mislim da je to to... Tako cu napravit. puno hvala!

----------


## Tanči

nevezano uz problem od andiko, moram prokomentirati zgražanje nekih na "nestanak" povjerenja.

Kad će ljudi napokon shvatiti da se poslovi s nekretninama, nasljedstva i sl. ne rješavaju "na povjerenje", rukovanje, usmene dogovore, ugovore pisane na papirićima i neovjerene.
Kada?
Što mislite zašto su nam sudovi zatrpani s nerješenim međama, nasljedstvima...?
Kakve veze ima povjerenje s pravom i pravdom?
Ako sam ja nešto naslijedila, onda ću to prenijeti na sebe. Ako sam se s bratom, stricem, bakom....nešto dogovorila, onda ćemo to staviti na papir i ovjeriti, a ne da se desi da mi hipotetički zemlja na kojoj hoću graditi kuću glasi na strica koji je umro 1906. i nakon njega je bilo još 100 nasljednika i ja sad moram rješavati sve te ostavine koje nisu iza strica riješene i moliti svakog od "nasljednika" da mi priznaju pravo na tu nekretninu i iako oni svi to znaju, možda se baš jedan rođak nađe da mi zagorčava život na što, pravno gledajući ima pravo. Jer, tko mi kriv kaj se nisam upisala i riješila si papire da budu čisti.
Kakvo povjerenje, o čem pričamo?
Recite mi da li postoji obitelj koja nema bar jedan ovakav problem?
Zato nam i jesu zemljišne knjige u kaosu.
Sami smo si krivi. Zbog lijenosti i gluposti.

----------


## Mojca

Tanči, nisu nam zem. knjige u banani samo zbog toga, već i zbog izbjegavanja plaćanja poreza u prošlosti, zbog dobivanja dječjeg doplatka (da, u jednom trenutku je bio zakon da ako si imao nekretninu, nisi mogao dobiti dd), zbog neznanja...

----------


## Tanči

Znam sve to, ali najviše su nam u banani kako kažeš zbog šlamperaja.

----------


## Water

> e Water, bas ti hvala. to je to sto mi treba. tako je mama sestri bila darovala kucu i upisala sebi pritom sluznost u istom dokumentu i nije bio nikakav big deal....mislim da je to to... Tako cu napravit. puno hvala!



Ma nema na čemu  :Smile: . Ali svejedno još provjeri točnu proceduru.

----------


## rosa

Cure,na koji nacin se upisuje u teretnicu vlasnickog lista pravo dozivotnog uzivanja nekretnine?
Je li dovoljno da obje strane odu u gruntovnicu i tamo potpisu zahtjev ili treba prije toga nesto potpisati kod javnog biljeznika?
Tj.mora li ta stavka biti zabiljezena negdje prije u nekom ugovoru,npr.ugovoru o darovanju?
Ili mogu samo doci u gruntovnicu i reci da na mojoj nekretnini ta osoba ima pravo dozivotnog stanovanja bez daljnjih zasto i objasnjavanja na temelju koje protucinidbe bi se takav upis trazio?

----------


## Cathy

> Cure,na koji nacin se upisuje u teretnicu vlasnickog lista pravo dozivotnog uzivanja nekretnine?
> Je li dovoljno da obje strane odu u gruntovnicu i tamo potpisu zahtjev ili treba prije toga nesto potpisati kod javnog biljeznika?
> Tj.mora li ta stavka biti zabiljezena negdje prije u nekom ugovoru,npr.ugovoru o darovanju?
> Ili mogu samo doci u gruntovnicu i reci da na mojoj nekretnini ta osoba ima pravo dozivotnog stanovanja bez daljnjih zasto i objasnjavanja na temelju koje protucinidbe bi se takav upis trazio?


Pitaj na Legalis.hr ako ovdje ne dobiješ odgovor. :Smile: 
http://www.legalis.hr/forum/forum.php

----------


## rosa

> Pitaj na Legalis.hr ako ovdje ne dobiješ odgovor.
> http://www.legalis.hr/forum/forum.php



Fala! :Smile:

----------

